

Chute releases jQuery lib to collect photos from users with 1 LOC - gregarious
http://chute.github.com/media-chooser/

======
joshma
Sounds like you guys are competing with filepicker.io[1] What kinds of
features differentiate your service?

//Edit to somewhat address the downvotes: Sorry if this sounded brusque, I'm
genuinely interested in what these sorts of services take into consideration
wrt their customer base.

[1] <http://www.filepicker.io/>

~~~
ranvir
Our goal at Chute is to provide the complete infrastructure around handling
media files. See our other products at picture.io, avatars.io, and even
slidechute.com. We think photo and video assets require unique workflow and
processing and we're focused on providing that.

------
scottrblock
Give me a way to hook-up an AWS bucket to copy the media there, and I'm sold.

Any plans for this?

~~~
gregarious
Hi Scott,

Actually if you sign up for a full Chute API account here:
<http://bit.ly/chute-signup>

You can customize your credentials immediately!

Greg

------
beghbali
Neat API. It would be cool if it did the same thing for videos or gathered
photos from a URL

~~~
gregarious
We are already testing video actually and URL-based imports will be added even
sooner.

------
cfinke
Sounds like a re-implementation of Web Intents: <http://webintents.org/pick>

Does Chute register as a 'pick' intent handler? If not, do you plan to?

~~~
gregarious
We've looked into Web Intents but haven't quite taken the complete leap
towards implementation.

We're definitely huge fans and think that it is an area we should aim for.
Native browser support would be ideal but the shim looks really promising.

Have you successfully implemented this intent anywhere? Would love to see it.

~~~
cfinke
_Have you successfully implemented this intent anywhere?_

Not pick, but I added view, subscribe, and share to the latest version of the
WordPress.com Web app in Chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/khjnjifipfkgglficm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/khjnjifipfkgglficmipimgjpbmlbemd)

------
tlack
What a great, simple API.

Does anyone know of a service like Chute that allows the user to resize/crop
the photo after uploading, without my site having to get involved?

~~~
gregarious
So the main tool we've seen that can handle this is offered by Aviary.

------
ville
JS lib would be more correct than "jQuery lib" on the title. Yes, it has
jQuery as a dependency, but it's not a jQuery plugin nor extends jQuery in any
way.

------
mpd
Looks interesting, but I can't seem to find a list of supported browsers. Am I
just blind?

~~~
gregarious
Ahh, that's definitely an oversight on our part. Adding in a list!

~~~
gregarious
OK, updated here: [https://github.com/chute/media-chooser/#browser-
compatabilit...](https://github.com/chute/media-chooser/#browser-
compatability)

------
revicon
Do you plan to allow customizing of the popup window? (Colors, cropping, etc)

~~~
gregarious
Great question.

The window itself can be styled using a custom CSS which you pass into the
chooser.

We definitely want to extend the functionality further to enable other
features like cropping, filters and more.

------
esharef
How much does it cost?

~~~
gregarious
For pricing, we will ultimately charge for API interactions with Chute. The
first 100k per month will be free.

We will also provide some free, permanent storage for all developers. We
haven't finalized the amounts but right now there's no limit. Anyone wanting
more control will be able to plug in their own S3 credentials - this is
already enable for full Chute API accounts.

